# DO NOT BUY AN iPHONE JULY 11!!!



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

Don't buy an iPhone July 11th.

*Wait.*

*Be patient.*

If there are no line-ups, hoarding, hoopla and people screaming demands to purchase an iphone -- Rogers will have their tail between their legs.

Just wait a couple of weeks.

The media will pick up on the less than steller demands, as well as business analysists & critics.

*Rogers will be totally embarassed. Their stock will drop. The media pressure will be un-bearable.*


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm with ya!!!


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

While it may be a good idea, you'll never get through to most people. I'll bet there are a lot of people out there that could care less about the pricing. They just wan the phone and will pay.
So while a bunch of us here might take a pass, there will no doubt be lots of people buying the iPhone on the 11th and Rogers will come out with how successful the launch was.
What may change people's minds is all the media attention leading up to the 11th. So far it's been really good with most major tv stations, papers, and online news reporting on how mad people are.
And now with Bell and Telus coming out with some sort of unlimited plans, I'm sure the Rogers plans will be in the news more.
So if anything is going to keep people away, it will be the media coverage.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

KMPhotos said:


> While it may be a good idea, you'll never get through to most people. I'll bet there are a lot of people out there that could care less about the pricing. They just wan the phone and will pay.
> So while a bunch of us here might take a pass, there will no doubt be lots of people buying the iPhone on the 11th and Rogers will come out with how successful the launch was.
> What may change people's minds is all the media attention leading up to the 11th. So far it's been really good with most major tv stations, papers, and online news reporting on how mad people are.
> And now with Bell and Telus coming out with some sort of unlimited plans, I'm sure the Rogers plans will be in the news more.
> So if anything is going to keep people away, it will be the media coverage.



So, Spread the word -- "DON"T BUY iPHONE!"
(I'm doing my part)


----------



## machead (Jan 5, 2003)

*Don't purchase the iPhone July 11th*

I won't be out there knocking down the door for the iPhone on the 11th. I couldn't help but notice Sandman's list of spoils at end of there post a (8 G iphone) I find that somewhat ironic


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm all for the cause, but I have to get one on July 11th. 

I'm going to a party on July 12th - what will I show off? My BlackBerry Curve? Pshhhhhh

Edit: LOL MY AVATAR!!! good one HowEver/EhMax


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

KMPhotos said:


> While it may be a good idea, you'll never get through to most people.


you'd think that people who post on ehMac.ca would be more likely than anyone to buy an iPhone. I for one couldn't imagine not getting one a few weeks ago, yet most people around here are saying they'll hold off for better plans. That's what I'm going to do.

If we're not going to buy, who will?

I do not expect July 11 to be a successful day for the iPhone if things don't change by then.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

It wouldn't be possible for anyone to want one more than I. I've been driving my friends crazy with the anticipation. Now here I am, sitting on the sidelines, when I had planned to be out there lining up. 

I suppose I'm old enough and mature enough to realize you can't have everything just because it's there. I've learned to select things with good value in life. This iPhone plan from Robbers is simply not good value.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

I'd like to show solidarity, but I'm a tech newsie - I pretty much have to queue up, and the closer to the front of the line I am, the better.

That and most smartphones around Canada just aren't appealing. I should know: I've tried the BlackBerry OS, Symbian, Windows Mobile... while many phones do something right, I'd rather something that does most aspects right.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Commodus said:


> I'd like to show solidarity, but I'm a tech newsie - I pretty much have to queue up, and the closer to the front of the line I am, the better.
> 
> That and most smartphones around Canada just aren't appealing. I should know: I've tried the BlackBerry OS, Symbian, Windows Mobile... while many phones do something right, I'd rather something that does most aspects right.


Do you write for a website? What site? I always like finding new ones.

I've had 14 cell phones. 5 BlackBerrys, 2 T-Mobile Sidekicks, 1 Audiovox Thera, 1 RAZR, 1 Palm Treo 600, 3 Samsung flip phones, 1 iPhone (1st Gen)

The iPhone 3G will be my 15th phone. I'm still waiting for a phone surpass the BlackBerry (in my opinion) so let's see if the iPhone 3G can do that. I couldn't really use my 1st gen iPhone as a comparison to the BlackBerry because that was when Rogers only had a 25MB plan (for 90$), so most features were unusable.


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

If you need to point interested friends / family to a site that makes the point in a clear and concise fashion, send them here:

Get the facts on the Rogers iPhone - HOME

And 100% agreed -- do not buy the iPhone on July 11.

Also please consider supporting Bill C-555.


----------



## boxcarracer (Jun 30, 2008)

im buying it first day...i can live with the plans and they have enough of everything for me to live on


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

5andman said:


> Don't buy an iPhone July 11th.
> 
> *Wait.*
> 
> ...


And RIM wins. Yeah, great strategy.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Do you write for a website? What site? I always like finding new ones.
> 
> I've had 14 cell phones. 5 BlackBerrys, 2 T-Mobile Sidekicks, 1 Audiovox Thera, 1 RAZR, 1 Palm Treo 600, 3 Samsung flip phones, 1 iPhone (1st Gen)
> 
> The iPhone 3G will be my 15th phone. I'm still waiting for a phone surpass the BlackBerry (in my opinion) so let's see if the iPhone 3G can do that. I couldn't really use my 1st gen iPhone as a comparison to the BlackBerry because that was when Rogers only had a 25MB plan (for 90$), so most features were unusable.


Electronista (and by extension, MacNN)

Please bookmark it and refresh frequently. :heybaby:

For me, it's a toss between the iPhone 3G and BlackBerry Thunder (when it ships) as ideal phones... for now. Though I'll bet you that in two years I'll be upgrading again when a 64GB iPhone 4G rolls around and virtually everything on the device is done over-the-air.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Commodus said:


> I'd like to show solidarity, but I'm a tech newsie - I pretty much have to queue up, and the closer to the front of the line I am, the better.
> 
> That and most smartphones around Canada just aren't appealing. I should know: I've tried the BlackBerry OS, Symbian, Windows Mobile... while many phones do something right, I'd rather something that does most aspects right.


Symbian–I didn't realize that was a phone. I thought it was used for…other purposes.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Commodus said:


> Electronista (and by extension, MacNN)
> 
> Please bookmark it and refresh frequently. :heybaby:
> 
> For me, it's a toss between the iPhone 3G and BlackBerry Thunder (when it ships) as ideal phones... for now. Though I'll bet you that in two years I'll be upgrading again when a 64GB iPhone 4G rolls around and virtually everything on the device is done over-the-air.


Bookmarked! 

The Thunder is going to be good... I'll probably have to get that one too. It depends though on the interface. It'll be interesting to see how the leader in fixed keyboards migrates to touch (while the leader in touch will probably migrate to fixed keyboards to compete!)

And then theres all these other ones, SeaWolf, Javelin, KickStart. But none of those really look that great.

I'm excited for the iPhone. The only thing is that I really value my push email and my BlackBerry messenger. Oh well


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Symbian–I didn't realize that was a phone. I thought it was used for…other purposes.


He meant the Symbian operating system that is available on some phones.

Symbian: Symbian OS phones: Avaliable now


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Symbian–I didn't realize that was a phone. I thought it was used for…other purposes.


He was listing Operating Systems.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

5andman said:


> *Rogers will be totally embarassed. Their stock will drop. The media pressure will be un-bearable.*


:lmao: Yes, that will definitely happen. BTW, what colour is the sky in your world? :lmao:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

uPhone said:


> He meant the Symbian operating system that is available on some phones.
> 
> Symbian: Symbian OS phones: Avaliable now


Sorry. I thought it said Sybian. Or Sabian, like as in Sabian Cymbals. Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'm officially putting a curse and a hex on iPhones that are bought on July 11th. :heybaby: 

We've waited this long people... let's wait a month or two more to get Rogers to do it right.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> Sorry. I thought it said Sybian. Or Sabian, like as in Sabian Cymbals. Yeah, that's the ticket.


ah hahahahaha....... :lmao:


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

Rogers: Canada's Most Reliable Network is now Canada's most rubbish network.

I just moved to Edmonton from Guelph and Rogers DNE here and Telus dominates. Thank You Lord! Hallelujah


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

ct77 said:


> If you need to point interested friends / family to a site that makes the point in a clear and concise fashion, send them here:
> 
> Get the facts on the Rogers iPhone - HOME
> 
> And 100% agreed -- do not buy the iPhone on July 11.


I love the "total cost commitment" line with its implicit assumption that folks in the US and UK (with their shorter contracts) are going to get rid of their iPhone (and not get another phone) at the end of the contract. Like that's going to happen.

Take a look at the monthly cost; it's not that much more expensive to run an iPhone in Canada than it is in the US or the UK.

Really, I'm all for lower prices, but given the sheer number of threads on ehMac (and elsewhere) I'm starting to think people are expecting to pay the same price for an iPhone plan as they do for an el-cheapo voice plan. What's next? Folks complaining that Dells are cheaper than Macs and that Apple's evil for charging more? Please.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

jfpoole said:


> I love the "total cost commitment" line with its implicit assumption that folks in the US and UK (with their shorter contracts) are going to get rid of their iPhone (and not get another phone) at the end of the contract. Like that's going to happen.
> 
> Take a look at the monthly cost; it's not that much more expensive to run an iPhone in Canada than it is in the US or the UK.
> 
> Really, I'm all for lower prices, but given the sheer number of threads on ehMac (and elsewhere) I'm starting to think people are expecting to pay the same price for an iPhone plan as they do for an el-cheapo voice plan. What's next? Folks complaining that Dells are cheaper than Macs and that Apple's evil for charging more? Please.


Agreed - it's a bad comparison. They should be comparing the cost per month when you use the data-intensive features of the iPhone to their full potential eg: GPS/Google Maps, YouTube, etc.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

I refuse to sign a 3 year contract - if I have a 1 year option, then I may get one. Otherwise, and even if they do offer a 1 year on the July 11th launch, I'm gonna wait it out to see what happens.


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

jfpoole said:


> I love the "total cost commitment" line with its implicit assumption that folks in the US and UK (with their shorter contracts) are going to get rid of their iPhone (and not get another phone) at the end of the contract. Like that's going to happen.
> 
> Take a look at the monthly cost; it's not that much more expensive to run an iPhone in Canada than it is in the US or the UK.
> 
> Really, I'm all for lower prices, but given the sheer number of threads on ehMac (and elsewhere) I'm starting to think people are expecting to pay the same price for an iPhone plan as they do for an el-cheapo voice plan. What's next? Folks complaining that Dells are cheaper than Macs and that Apple's evil for charging more? Please.


Price isn't really the problem, it's what you get for that price.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

jfpoole said:


> I love the "total cost commitment" line with its implicit assumption that folks in the US and UK (with their shorter contracts) are going to get rid of their iPhone (and not get another phone) at the end of the contract. Like that's going to happen.
> 
> Take a look at the monthly cost; it's not that much more expensive to run an iPhone in Canada than it is in the US or the UK.
> 
> Really, I'm all for lower prices, but given the sheer number of threads on ehMac (and elsewhere) I'm starting to think people are expecting to pay the same price for an iPhone plan as they do for an el-cheapo voice plan. What's next? Folks complaining that Dells are cheaper than Macs and that Apple's evil for charging more? Please.


No matter how you slice it, the Rogers plan sucks. Period. Full stop. 

The comparison is good, because yes indeed, those are the cost *commitments*. Say Apple does release an iPod that can run on Telus or whoever.. to bad, you're committed to Rogers. What if the economy tanks and one loses their job... you're committed to Rogers. etc... etc...

As for it being almost the same price to run the iPhone in Canada, unless you few only several page views a day, that probably isn't going to be the case. 

Look at the data and voice comparisons... its pathetic. This isn't an Apple vs Dell comparison, this is Apples to Apples. iPhone data/voice rate plans to iPhone data/voice rate plans. Rogers sucks compared to what other companies are providing.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

jasonwood said:


> you'd think that people who post on ehMac.ca would be more likely than anyone to buy an iPhone.


I wouldn't think that. I would think that trend-conscious people would be more likely. And these people already have cell phone plans that cost much more than these iPhone plans. The iPhone is going to be huge success in Canada.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

hayesk said:


> I wouldn't think that. I would think that trend-conscious people would be more likely. And these people already have cell phone plans that cost much more than these iPhone plans. The iPhone is going to be huge success in Canada.


Do you by chance work for Rogers?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

adagio said:


> Do you by chance work for Rogers?


He either has plenty of stock invested in RCI or has Stockholm Syndrome. :lmao:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

hayesk said:


> I wouldn't think that. I would think that trend-conscious people would be more likely. And these people already have cell phone plans that cost much more than these iPhone plans. *The iPhone is going to be huge success in Canada.*


That is yet to be seen my friend. Success... maybe. Huge, don't think so. Under forecast, very possible. Complete flop, you never know. :heybaby:


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

No matter what happens, after the first weekend Rogers will be out with its release on how successful the launch was -- and the media will jump on that story, and the high rates will be pushed to the back ----- until people start getting their first bill.
I think that's when we could see some changes. I think there will be more than a few people who are going to be stuck with really high bills and will start asking questions.
But that's just me.


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

KMPhotos said:


> No matter what happens, after the first weekend Rogers will be out with its release on how successful the launch was -- and the media will jump on that story, and the high rates will be pushed to the back ----- until people start getting their first bill.
> I think that's when we could see some changes. I think there will be more than a few people who are going to be stuck with really high bills and will start asking questions.
> But that's just me.


Does anyone know if it's actually official that the "high value" plans are not mandatory or have they just been hinting at it? If I can sign up for the FAV5 plan for about 30 bucks total with the iPhone, I might re-consider and get one.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

you can use a regular data plan $30 dollars for 300mb with the iPhone

sorry but im buying one july 11! i cant wait any longer


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm buying one July 11!!


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

> *DO NOT BUY AN iPHONE JULY 11!!!*


YES SIR! UNDERSTOOD, SIR!


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

Flint123 said:


> I'm buying one July 11!!


Hmmm ...5 Posts ... Must work for Rogers.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

KMPhotos said:


> No matter what happens, after the first weekend Rogers will be out with its release on how successful the launch was -- and the media will jump on that story, and the high rates will be pushed to the back ----- until people start getting their first bill.
> I think that's when we could see some changes. I think there will be more than a few people who are going to be stuck with really high bills and will start asking questions.
> But that's just me.



So far Rogers hasn't been doing a good PR spin job for the iphone launch -- they've been bombarded by negative press by all media outlets (including in the USA)

Rogers will (no matter what) release a positive Press Release.

It's all about the amount they (Rogers) forcasted they will sell. 

If they are low during the first 2 weeks, everybody from BNN, Wall Street, Bay Street, Media Outlets etc. will bombard every news media outlet with negative press, in turn by not meeting forcasts (when they first announced the iphone coming to Canada Rogers Stock went up) the stock will tumble.

*When Rogers shares tumble .. Rogers pays attention.

Rogers gets embarassed and red faced.*


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

5andman said:


> Hmmm ...5 Posts ... Must work for Rogers.


Nope sorry dude. 
I may not like Rogers, BUT I do like Apple and the iPhone, and what I like I buy.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

If you MUST buy the iPhone, *only buy a voice plan!* 

Both Bell and Telus now have $30 unlimited plans. If Rogers sees that most people are not even bothering to get a data plan with the phone, perhaps they will join the rest of the cell phone companies in North America and offer an unlimited data plan.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

Flint123 said:


> Nope sorry dude.
> I may not like Rogers, BUT I do like Apple and the iPhone, and what I like I buy.





> If you MUST buy the iPhone, only buy a voice plan!


Good advice from the poster.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

ehMax said:


> As for it being almost the same price to run the iPhone in Canada, unless you few only several page views a day, that probably isn't going to be the case.


See, the statistics on that page (for the various web page sizes) have always seemed suspicious to me, so I did a bit of research to try and figure out the actual page sizes. 

Below I've listed what the author claims the page sizes are and what I measured the page sizes to be, both for the first time and the second time (when caching is active). 


```
Claimed   Measured   Cached
Digg        1884KB      160KB     25KB  
Rogers      1043KB      796KB     79KB
TorStar     1884KB      840KB    102KB
Myspace     1137KB      410KB     14KB
```
Note that the claimed numbers are significantly higher (and in one case an order of magnitude higher) than what I measured. Plus, once you take into account caching the numbers drop significantly to the point where they're below the "average page size" as claimed by Rogers.

Two other things to consider. First, the iPhone doesn't support Flash, so any flash content isn't downloaded (which can easily shave 100-200KB off the size of some of the web pages above) and won't impact your bandwidth usage. Second, a lot of popular sites (like Facebook) have iPhone-optimized pages, which not only offer a better browsing experience, but also cut down on bandwidth usage, too.



ehMax said:


> Its pathetic. This isn't an Apple vs Dell comparison, this is Apples to Apples. iPhone data/voice rate plans to iPhone data/voice rate plans. Rogers sucks compared to what other companies are providing.


Yeah, but the other companies are in other countries, so the comparison isn't an apples to apples comparison. Cell phone plans have always been more expensive in Canada than in the US, so it shouldn't come as a surprise that iPhone plans are more expensive (or less featureful) than iPhone plans elsewhere in the world. 

I mean, Macs are more expensive in Canada than they are in the US, and while I've heard people grumble about it I've not heard this much whining about it.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

This is directed at Roger's apologists.

IF, as you claim, data usage won't be that high.... why not offer unlimited data and soak in the good PR? 

IF, as some claim, 400 MB is well above average usage then what has Roger's to lose?

Seems to me if everyone is using so little data then there should be no problem in offering what AT&T is giving.


----------



## jay1975 (Jul 4, 2008)

*hoping someone knows what the hell is going on !!*

Ok, i really hope someone out there can clarify what is going on with the iphone. I've just spent about an hour on the phone with a bunch of complete idiots at rogers and i'm no further ahead. So i'm pretty sure that i can use my existing plan. I don't want a data plan because of the awful prices. But i have access to wi-fi almost all the time. So does this mean that ill be able to go online anywhere im in range of a signal without any charges to my account? Is there a setting i have to adjust on the iphone to make sure i dont use the 3G? And what about existing customers? Will i get the iphone for $199, and will i get a discount when i upgrade from my existing phone? The person i spoke to at rogers said that the $199 is for new customers ( and she dis'nt have info about existing customers), I went to a local rogers outlet this morning and someone there said that for me, an exisitng customer it would be $399. (what the hell man!!) So both new and existing customers both sign a 3 year contract but someone like me who has been with rogers for 5 years pays more? Hope someone can shed some light here. I really just can't believe how bad Rogers has messed this all up.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Rogers is still making up the rules for the iPhone, and certainly hasn't trained staff about it.

This is actually fairly routine. Rogers releases a phone or two per week or so, and changes plans often, so they pull staff from duties when necessary--often not until a day or two before release day, if then. And in this case, with their plans still changing, it would be too early to train anyone.

So expect stupid and inconsistent answers until the thing actually goes on sale.

And keep in mind that Rogers stores are authorized (usually) dealers who do not work for Rogers at all. Their purpose is to sell you what they have on hand. I do deal with a store, but only because this store knows the inside rules before most Rogers employees do.






jay1975 said:


> Ok, i really hope someone out there can clarify what is going on with the iphone. I've just spent about an hour on the phone with a bunch of complete idiots at rogers and i'm no further ahead. So i'm pretty sure that i can use my existing plan. I don't want a data plan because of the awful prices. But i have access to wi-fi almost all the time. So does this mean that ill be able to go online anywhere im in range of a signal without any charges to my account? Is there a setting i have to adjust on the iphone to make sure i dont use the 3G? And what about existing customers? Will i get the iphone for $199, and will i get a discount when i upgrade from my existing phone? The person i spoke to at rogers said that the $199 is for new customers ( and she dis'nt have info about existing customers), I went to a local rogers outlet this morning and someone there said that for me, an exisitng customer it would be $399. (what the hell man!!) So both new and existing customers both sign a 3 year contract but someone like me who has been with rogers for 5 years pays more? Hope someone can shed some light here. I really just can't believe how bad Rogers has messed this all up.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

I already have a perfect voice plan

i just want to get the iphone with no data


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

ericlewis91 said:


> I already have a perfect voice plan
> 
> i just want to get the iphone with no data


It's my understanding that the iPhone will not be for sale outright, without a Data Plan. Your best bet is to buy one off of Craigslist or eBay if all you want is the phone.


----------



## jay1975 (Jul 4, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the reply. So what do you suggest i do? When the phone is released next friday, will all outlets have the proper information? Is there a location in Toronto you can suggest i should go to. And where in Toronto should i go Friday morning to get one for sure. And one more question.....I asked about the wi-fi situation....any insite?


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

jfpoole said:


> Yeah, but the other companies are in other countries, so the comparison isn't an apples to apples comparison. Cell phone plans have always been more expensive in Canada than in the US, so it shouldn't come as a surprise that iPhone plans are more expensive (or less featureful) than iPhone plans elsewhere in the world.


Just because plans have always been expensive doesn't mean we should sit there like good little wallets and take it.

If one morning you woke up and found you had uncomfortable steel handcuffs on. You lived like that for years. You can't do a whole lot, but you get by. Then one day, these new soft handcuffs were on you. They're so much more comfortable, but you still can't do many things in them. Guess you shouldn't complain then, eh?



jfpoole said:


> I mean, Macs are more expensive in Canada than they are in the US, and while I've heard people grumble about it I've not heard this much whining about it.


Since the CAD was on par with the USD, prices have slightly dropped. However, you are comparing a single time purchase with a 3 year commitment.

iMac: 24", 3.06 MHz, 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD, wireless mouse and keyboard, all pre-loaded software, AppleCare PP.

Price difference for iMac: $130

Price difference for iPhone with iPhone plan: $751.82 (Low-end plans) to $1465.58 (High-end plans)

Products are one thing. Long term commitments are a completely different beast.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

jay1975 said:


> Cool, thanks for the reply. So what do you suggest i do? When the phone is released next friday, will all outlets have the proper information? Is there a location in Toronto you can suggest i should go to. And where in Toronto should i go Friday morning to get one for sure. And one more question.....I asked about the wi-fi situation....any insite?


iPhones carry a short list of 'Trusted' wifi networks. Once you're in range of it, they will usually attach themselves so that you'll be automatically using that wifi network rather than the 3G or Edge network.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont get why there is such big confusion over wifi....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

hugerobots! said:


> It's my understanding that the iPhone will not be for sale outright, without a Data Plan. Your best bet is to buy one off of Craigslist or eBay if all you want is the phone.


Not true, or at least, not yet confirmed.

Rogers goes to the trouble of warning you how much data costs without a data plan, right on the iPhone page.

Use an existing plan; don't get data; be extremely careful or have data blocked for your account.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

uPhone said:


> I'm all for the cause, but I have to get one on July 11th.
> 
> I'm going to a party on July 12th - what will I show off? My BlackBerry Curve? Pshhhhhh
> 
> Edit: LOL MY AVATAR!!! good one HowEver/EhMax


Maybe your 'personality' he says in a non malicious way?


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

adagio said:


> This is directed at Roger's apologists.
> 
> IF, as you claim, data usage won't be that high.... why not offer unlimited data and soak in the good PR?
> 
> ...



Wow.... someone else gets it!


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

use_stupid_name said:


> Price difference for iPhone with iPhone plan: $751.82 (Low-end plans) to $1465.58 (High-end plans)
> 
> Products are one thing. Long term commitments are a completely different beast.


Someone pointed this out a couple of days ago and I have to agree: I think it's intellectually dishonest to use the plan lengths, to compare costs of iPhone across the border.

1) In the US on AT&T, you're not going to stop your plan, turn in your iPhone and not get any other cell phone on July 11, 2010. While you're not committed, you will still be paying voice and data usage charges. So now you could jump to T-Mobile or whatever...

2) Let's say that in Canada, you want that flexibility when the spectrum auction introduces competition in GSM, and a new competitor gets his network built in two years (ya right). Pay the ECF and DECF and go on your way. The cancellation fees with 12 months left will be $240 (plus unknown data cancellation fee, if any), making the difference above:

Cheapest plan: $271.82 (or $11.33/month)
Most Expensive plan: $325.58 (or $13.57/month)

Not terrific, not as horrible as painted above.

3) You can always change your plan FREE OF CHARGE! So let's say they come out with unlimited data in 6 months. Change to that and your gripe about data caps is gone, and the plans become much more comparable.

EDIT: Forgot to add this one
4) There's always hardware upgrade if you're griping about having an "old" iPhone when the WiMAX one comes out some day. You can almost always get one on the new contract price by sigining a new contract early.

Am I disappointed about no "unlimited" data (which with AT&T isn't really unlimited). Sure I am, but I don't see myself churning that much data to do Mobile Me stuff and for casual browsing. Now, paying for caller ID (even a la carte) gets to me. But I'm still seriously considering an iPhone at the $67 plan with caller ID a la carte. Just have to convince my wife...


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

twolf3232 said:


> Someone pointed this out a couple of days ago and I have to agree: I think it's intellectually dishonest to use the plan lengths, to compare costs of iPhone across the border.
> 
> Am I disappointed about no "unlimited" data (which with AT&T isn't really unlimited). Sure I am, but I don't see myself churning that much data to do Mobile Me stuff and for casual browsing. Now, paying for caller ID (even a la carte) gets to me. But I'm still seriously considering an iPhone at the $67 plan with caller ID a la carte.


Finally, nail, hammer, head, bullseye.

Plans are free to be changed at any given moment during the lifespan of your contract. Upgrades to a different product are also welcome as the company will again be making money and thus the world goes'round. These simple facts are what Rogers certainly has taken into account, which is why they are so reluctant to adopt the Unlimited data plans.

What I don't yet understand is what exactly are people going to be using so much data for, when a Wifi networks are so readily available. Even more so, when you need a powerful enough internet device with the memory, integrated plugins and general usefullness will you not just go and use an actual computer? Granted there are times when you will use a great deal of data for whatever you see fit at that time, it's just difficult for me to picture how often you'll be doing that without the access to again, wifi or a regular computer.

Don't get me wrong though, I'm all for inevitably tethering my iPhone to my MBP so I can upload client media from the beach/lake/top of a mountain/space. At that point I'll wish I had unlimited data. However at that point, I'd much rather have unlimited data with WiMax speeds.

Personally I'm getting the iPhone because A. Blackberries are a minor step up from any other cell phone and B. My 2nd gen iPod is finally starting to act quirky. The market Rogers is aimed at is anyone that enjoys iPods and _basic_, _non intensive_ internet usage. Power users that need at least 1gb of data a month on a cost effective budget is a new and relatively unadjusted Canadian market to devices like this.

Rogers was in no way expecting this kind of backlash from consumers. Give them a month or two and I expect better packages.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

To add:

I've got a friend that works at Rogers (who loves his 1.0 iphone) and he'll tell you the new rates are a rip off!

Ask any Rogers employee (off the record) and I'm sure they will agree.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

5andman said:


> To add:
> 
> I've got a friend that works at Rogers (who loves his 1.0 iphone) and he'll tell you the new rates are a rip off!
> 
> Ask any Rogers employee (off the record) and I'm sure they will agree.



Elizabeth Hamilton seems to be a fan of these rates!


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Elizabeth Hamilton seems to be a fan of these rates!


I am not and I used to work for Rogers 5 Days ago


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

imobile said:


> Wow.... someone else gets it!


Don't worry, I "got it" right from the get go. Some folks are intellectually challenged OR, they work for Rogers, OR... they hold tons of shares. I can't for the life of me see any other explanation. 

Rogers is scamming people and now they've hired an expensive PR firm. I have to wonder how many "plants" there are in these forums and newspaper comments. It's hard to believe there are that many folks who are that daft.

There is only ONE way to get reasonable rates and unlimited data.

*DON'T BUY ON JULY 11th*


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

adagio said:


> *DON'T BUY ON JULY 11th*


YESSS!! BUT PLEASE DO BUY ON JULY 12TH YEEEEAAAH!! WHOOOO!


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

uPhone said:


> Elizabeth Hamilton seems to be a fan of these rates!


She gets the iphone/data plans free -- company perks.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Elizabeth Hamilton seems to be a fan of these rates!


:lmao: I'm sure off the record Liz hates the plans more than anyone else. Her life has probably been a living hell over the past week.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

spitfire1945 said:


> YESSS!! BUT PLEASE DO BUY ON JULY 12TH YEEEEAAAH!! WHOOOO!


Hehehe. That's actually my plan since I'll be travelling on business on Friday (should I manage to persuade my wife...)

/ In no way affiliated with Rogers
// or a plant or intellectually challlenged
/// I think


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

slicecom said:


> :lmao: I'm sure off the record Liz hates the plans more than anyone else. Her life has probably been a living hell over the past week.


Probably, her inbox has probably been going crazy! 

For the record she still hasnt sent me the public data that Rogers used when finding that "400MB is enough"...


----------



## D K N Y (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm deffinetely not buying one.....but my GF is buying me one for my birthday


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Wifi networks are so readily available"?*

"What I don't yet understand is what exactly are people going to be using so much data for, when a Wifi networks are so readily available"


Well, here on beautiful Vancouver Island we have according to J Wire Hotspot finder 36 'hotspots'.
Six more than shown by "Hotspots Canada"
http://canadianhotspots.ca/advanced...ictoria&cmd_search_x=26&cmd_search_y=8&page=2

Now 21 of those are Starbucks.
Don't get me wrong I have losing/plunging Starbuck's shares, but expensive coffee does not justify 'free' wi fi.
Apart from Helijet and Public library (truly free), rest are in Serious Coffee , couple resturants and motel/hotels.

As I've already indicated that Starbuck's is not my way to spend $'s on inflated coffee prices ( though as said I did try to cash in on those who do...but that's another sad story), have no need to stay in local motels/hotels, I'd like to know how I get all this 'free wifi?

I have to have a Roger's wireless plan as 70% of the Wi Fi's are Bell out here, with Telus being remainder.
So as we know, the Roger's package is not free .... indeed that is included I suspect to give the illusion of value.
I believe, in USA , there is a charge on AT&T plan for wi fi ( except Starbuck's?), like $2 for two hours?

So, my advice to Rogers would be ...drop the free wi fi.
Give us unlimited data.
So when I'm off Sidney Spit on my old Catalina sailboat I can sip my Costco bought Starbuck's Coffee ( the Kirkland is 70% cheaper per kg ) 'dripped' in my coffeemaker, enjoy the sun and breezes and potentially use my iPhone to do a little 'surfing'.
Of course, with the coming 4G and WiFi Max ... I'll use my trusty laptop for 'surfing', photography, music and navigation!
Sheesh.... my nearly four year old iBook does that very well, if slow compared to the 2008 3.2 Ghz iMac re iPhoto, Lightroom, Nikon Capture and or Photoshop.


Okay, I'll give Rogers more than a month or two.... I'll give em till spring of 2009.

Maybe by then City Wide WiFi in Victoria might make a move and follow through on an earlier stated plan to 'cover' the whole city ?









hugerobots! said:


> Finally, nail, hammer, head, bullseye.
> 
> Plans are free to be changed at any given moment during the lifespan of your contract. Upgrades to a different product are also welcome as the company will again be making money and thus the world goes'round. These simple facts are what Rogers certainly has taken into account, which is why they are so reluctant to adopt the Unlimited data plans.
> 
> ...


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

imobile said:


> I have to have a Roger's wireless plan as 70% of the Wi Fi's are Bell out here, with Telus being remainder.


But look at this from Fido | Hotspot - Support

_General

Where can I find a Fido Hotspot?

A Fido Hotspot is the same as a Telus Hotspot, a Bell Hotspot or a Rogers Hotspot. In fact, wherever you see the "Hotspot" logo, you can use that location with your Fido Hotspot service for the same fee and as easily as if you were at a Fido Hotspot. So look for the "Hotspot" logo to access wireless Internet wherever and whenever you feel like it._

That says to me that even though the plan says "Rogers or Fido Hotspot", it means all Hotspots.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

About the hotspots references above:

Keep in mind that there are 1000s of wifi "hotspots" that are wide open and free, many places you go.

There are also official registered trademark "HotSpots" in Starbucks, Second Cup, etc., which are not free--unless you have an iPhone 3G voice/data plan.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

imobile, that's a really good point! In fact that's not a direction I've heard yet from anyone. Initiating the 'free wifi' at Starbucks most likely cost them an arm and a leg. Dropping that could really put Unlimited data packages back on the table.

Does everyone see what he's done there? It's called 'innovative thinking'. Closely (if not directly) related to 'critical thinking'. Something that should be explored in order to be a well informed and budget conscience consumer. 

Seeing as how some people can afford to put that into their budget for what they will use it for, it's hardly appropriate to call anyone "intellectually challenged" (ad hominem comments? really?) for having worked hard enough to afford such luxuries. Which is what the iPhone has been marketed as. That's about as rude and uncalled for as I'd expect from a throng of angry nerds. Maybe I misjudged this forum after all.


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

twolf3232 said:


> 1) In the US on AT&T, you're not going to stop your plan, turn in your iPhone and not get any other cell phone on July 11, 2010. While you're not committed, you will still be paying voice and data usage charges. So now you could jump to T-Mobile or whatever...


Not sure what you're trying to say here



twolf3232 said:


> 2) Let's say that in Canada, you want that flexibility when the spectrum auction introduces competition in GSM, and a new competitor gets his network built in two years (ya right). Pay the ECF and DECF and go on your way. The cancellation fees with 12 months left will be $240 (plus unknown data cancellation fee, if any), making the difference above:
> 
> Cheapest plan: $271.82 (or $11.33/month)
> Most Expensive plan: $325.58 (or $13.57/month)
> ...


Currently there are no other plans. Paying money to leave a contract doesn't change the fact you're paying a lot more for much less (Mins and data)



twolf3232 said:


> 3) You can always change your plan FREE OF CHARGE! So let's say they come out with unlimited data in 6 months. Change to that and your gripe about data caps is gone, and the plans become much more comparable.


Never said you couldn't change plans. But, at the moment there are no other plans. And if we act like good little wallets and just pay, when exactly will these plans get any better?



twolf3232 said:


> EDIT: Forgot to add this one
> 4) There's always hardware upgrade if you're griping about having an "old" iPhone when the WiMAX one comes out some day. You can almost always get one on the new contract price by sigining a new contract early.


This changes the fact the plans, at the moment, suck how?



twolf3232 said:


> Am I disappointed about no "unlimited" data (which with AT&T isn't really unlimited). Sure I am, but I don't see myself churning that much data to do Mobile Me stuff and for casual browsing. Now, paying for caller ID (even a la carte) gets to me. But I'm still seriously considering an iPhone at the $67 plan with caller ID a la carte. Just have to convince my wife...


Hopefully you don't talk too much on a cell phone either. 150 mins a month Mon. - Fri. 7AM to 9PM ain't that much. 

If you're disappointed why buy? B/c it's an Apple product? Do you have no self control? Now, you (or some one else) may say you can afford it, but does it seem like a fair price is the question you should ask yourself. If your answer is not really, why buy in? If your answer is yes, you must have money to burn... and can I have some.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Free Wi Fi, RED Herrings and a Conspiracy Theory*



twolf3232 said:


> But look at this from Fido | Hotspot - Support
> 
> _General
> 
> ...


Oh I know that.
That is how I came up with 36 in my area.
All I'm saying is, I need a Roger's Plan to access them for 'free' and as the proposed iPhone plan is ludicrous re data, the existence of the so called 'free wi fi' is a RED herring.
Unless I opt for sitting in Starbuck's , rather than say sailing /anchoring in the Southern Gulf Islands. 

And despite HowEvers 'thousands of free wi fi's' unless one drives around and 'steals' signals from those twits who do not protect their 'airports/routers etc ( like the fella who has a Mac mini down by the harbour)there is ONLY the public library is this beautiful city!) If I'm wrong, please educate me!
After all...real 'free' is good !

Sigh the 'free lovin 'Sixties'

I am only on here today because as usual we were jerked around by ESPN re seeing Wimbledons live. 
The Americans , surprise, surprise structured the event to suit their glory (William's sisters) .. and showed matches late. Shades of Olympic coverage of Sydney 2000....
Is funny how people argue..oh Canada is different, hence we cannot have AT&T here ( or even an AT&T like deal) yet our other communication events such as TV is totally controlled ( sorry CBC) by the American networks ....
if our TSN is dictated by ESPN ...

Hey wait...
a conspiracy theory.
Who owns ESPN.

Who Owns What

ABC

Which is a Disney Company.
Who is biggest Disney Shareholder?

Steve someone!

So...
There we go, I blame Steve J for allowing Roger's to offer THAT deal to us poor suckers in the Great White North ...

and wreck my tape of the supposed 4am PDT Safin-Federer semi final tennis match on TSN.
They showed match at 10am PDT.

I'd rather be sailing.....

and

JB Cooper lives!


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

imobile said:


> JB Cooper lives!


I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

use_stupid_name said:


> Not sure what you're trying to say here


I'm saying that to compare the AT&T to the Rogers plan, and then complain that the Rogers costs 12 more payments isn't fair or realistic. Whether you're on contract to AT&T or not, you'll still be paying for voice and data service. The only difference is that, after 24 months with AT&T, you could take your iPhone and leave for a different provider.



use_stupid_name said:


> Currently there are no other plans. Paying money to leave a contract doesn't change the fact you're paying a lot more for much less (Mins and data)


Not true. You could build your own today. In time, rates _will_come down.



use_stupid_name said:


> Never said you couldn't change plans. But, at the moment there are no other plans.


Again not true. You could build your own, drop data, get more voice minutes, etc.



use_stupid_name said:


> And if we act like good little wallets and just pay, when exactly will these plans get any better?


In time. Couldn't tell you when. Competitive pressures (yes, from Bell and Telus) will drive down the prices.



use_stupid_name said:


> This changes the fact the plans, at the moment, suck how?


That's not what I'm arguing. I'm arguing that they don't suck on the order of $700 or $1500 dollars. They suck on the order of $300 to $400.



use_stupid_name said:


> Hopefully you don't talk too much on a cell phone either. 150 mins a month Mon. - Fri. 7AM to 9PM ain't that much.


1. I don't. I'm on PAYG now, and my money tends to expire before I use the minutes. I expect that to change in the near future, but in mobile terms, I'm an old fart. I send about three texts/month and just use the phone for short and/or emergency converstaions. The thing that intruiges me most about the iPhone is the integration with Mobile Me.
2. I'm going with Fido. My evenings start at 7PM



use_stupid_name said:


> If you're disappointed why buy? B/c it's an Apple product? Do you have no self control?


I need a new phone and plan, and really, the $60 plan is very close in cost to what I was looking at last month anyways (w/o data) and it's a chance to get that tight interworking with Mobile Me.



use_stupid_name said:


> Now, you (or some one else) may say you can afford it, but does it seem like a fair price is the question you should ask yourself.


I wouldn't say "I can afford it". It's on the upper range of what I can afford for mobility, but really, with my recent investigations, the price is fair in the Canadian market.



use_stupid_name said:


> .. and can I have some.


No you can't. I need mine to buy an iPhone


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

imobile said:


> Oh I know that.
> That is how I came up with 36 in my area.
> All I'm saying is, I need a Roger's Plan to access them for 'free' and as the proposed iPhone plan is ludicrous re data, the existence of the so called 'free wi fi' is a RED herring.
> Unless I opt for sitting in Starbuck's , rather than say sailing /anchoring in the Southern Gulf Islands.


That's our different perspectives. I'm hardly ever anywhere without WiFi (except for the cottage where I don't even get broadband or cell service), so it does seem like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

twolf3232 said:


> ...you could take your iPhone and leave for a different provider.


Not true. The phone will still be locked. Unless, you can jailbreak it, or AT&T starts unlocking them. And even if AT&T will unlock it, it'll cost you.



twolf3232 said:


> Not true. You could build your own today. In time, rates will come down.... Again not true. You could build your own, drop data, get more voice minutes, etc.


Don't know about you, but I've been talking about the iPhone specific plans. In fairness, they are better than the create your own option. Not to say the iPhone plans are good, as the rest of the data options are garbage as well.



twolf3232 said:


> In time. Couldn't tell you when. Competitive pressures (yes, from Bell and Telus) will drive down the prices.


And the prices will come down, or the buckets will go up quicker if people just don't buy.



twolf3232 said:


> That's not what I'm arguing. I'm arguing that they don't suck on the order of $700 or $1500 dollars. They suck on the order of $300 to $400.


Except that we're talking about the iPhone and the specific iPhone plans. Yeah, if I wanted a different phone then I'd get out of it, but I want an iPhone. What good is canceling my contract if what I want is an iPhone at a half decent rate?




twolf3232 said:


> I need a new phone and plan, and really, the $60 plan is very close in cost to what I was looking at last month anyways (w/o data) and it's a chance to get that tight interworking with Mobile Me.


Heck I need a new phone as well. I don't even get reception in my own room, and the reception in my house and surrounding area sucks. It isn't Rogers, as all my friends and family members get better reception that I do. But the cut in Mins and the the crappy data rates are not worth it. 

As much as it pains me, I'm contemplating Bell and the Instinct. For $65 I can get 100 extra mins, earlier Eve/WE time (6PM) and unlimited web browsing. It's either that, wait, or forgo data all together.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Where is my FREE Wi Fi?*



twolf3232 said:


> That's our different perspectives. I'm hardly ever anywhere without WiFi (except for the cottage where I don't even get broadband or cell service), so it does seem like a pretty good deal to me.


Well I'm envious of all your free 'wi fi'

We have a total of 15 in Victoria, Southern Gulf Islands.
13 are Serious Coffee shops.
Free wireless HOTSPOT Vancouver Island and Gulf Islands, Free wireless HOTSPOT in Vancouver Island and Gulf Islands British Columbia

As I was last in a coffee shop a year ago.... 
because 
At home... coffee grinder/machine!
On boat ... coffeemaker utilising my earlier ground coffee!
En route.. Aladdin Insulated Coffee Cup from a T&A truckstop , Wheeler Ridge , California which cost a whole $2.99, filled with the most horrible coffee ever brewed!

Some of my trucking pics.. . .... from 35mm prints, scanned, Epson 2450
The OPEN Road ~Slices of Life on the road from Aussie/Canadian perspective pictures, photos, and videos, from trucks on webshots

Photo fresh off Nikon D300
Frame by Easy Frame ( Excellent Yellow Mug Software, providers of the free Snap N Drag)
Watermark by IWatermark
( the developer is great, a fella by name of Sam Rowlands. I had a glitch, filled out their 'incident form, he responded in ten minutes at midnight...was 3PM for him)
Lighting by Victoria Sunshine


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

use_stupid_name said:


> Not true. The phone will still be locked. Unless, you can jailbreak it, or AT&T starts unlocking them. And even if AT&T will unlock it, it'll cost you.


I think you and I both know that the jailbreaks will be on the net by July 18, August 18 at the latest. Locked phones are not an issue, especially in the GSM world.



use_stupid_name said:


> Don't know about you, but I've been talking about the iPhone specific plans. In fairness, they are better than the create your own option. Not to say the iPhone plans are good, as the rest of the data options are garbage as well.
> 
> 
> use_stupid_name said:
> ...


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

Well then it's no surprise you can stomach the iPhone plan since you can swill that grind! I kid, I kid. It's incredible what one will do for a cup of joe when all you can find is a mug and a plastic filter. Stomach comedy ensues.

Really it's not that bad of a plan, all things considered. My current plan is roughly 70$/month. Add onto that the service fees and monthly long distance to my (oh so lucky to be behind 3+ hours) relatives and friends and it's normally a $90bill, sans data. Factor in that they will all soon have Fido and iPhones, say good bye to those long distance fees. Heck, this is saving me money! hahah

So to recap, DO NOT BUY AN IPHONE JULY 11TH unless you can afford it, the plan works with your budget, WiFi hotpots/HotSpots are not too much of a hassle to find and the idea of upgrading your current cellular phone being a boon to your lifestyle is something you can live with.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

hugerobots! said:


> Well then it's no surprise you can stomach the iPhone plan since you can swill that grind! I kid, I kid. It's incredible what one will do for a cup of joe when all you can find is a mug and a plastic filter. Stomach comedy ensues.


It's not so much the coffee shops as it my life consisting of home<->work<->friends<->cottage. All those places have WiFi (except the cottage) and I drive since the locations of my home and office just don't make the bus practical (ah to be a government worker downtown).

Good, realistic summary. Our plans don't have the flash of the US ones, but they suit some of us perfectly.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

Does that mean we should divert the original topic of boycotting the iPhone on the 11th to "HOW TO GET THE BEST OUT OF THE IPHONE PLANS AAHHH OH MY GOD THE SKY might be falling or might not. Discuss." ?

I'd like to consider this thread as thoroughly well discussed. Thanks everyone for playing.


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

jfpoole said:


> ```
> Claimed   Measured   Cached
> Digg        1884KB      160KB     25KB
> Rogers      1043KB      796KB     79KB
> ...


You have a good point with regard to caching. What I do not know is how large a cache Safari on the iPhone maintains, and for how long that data remains cached.

Could you state the source of your measurements -- that is, what software you used to take the measurements?

If you visit the facts site again, you will see that I have now posted how I measured the file sizes of the various websites. My apologies, this should have been there from the start.

As I understand it, the Safari Web Inspector is a developer tool specifically designed to allow a web developer to identify how large a web page is and precisely where the file sizes could be slimmed down. It reports every file that the browser receives from the server.

I would very much like to try out the software you used to measure the web page sizes, and if it is also reporting all files transmitted like the Web Inspector in Safari, then I will happily update my site.

By the way, I am not talking completely out of the side of my mouth here. I have a degree in Computer Science, worked in the software industry for four years as a web developer, and I am now a Mathematics and Computer Science teacher. Many people know far more than I do, but I know more than a little.

Thanks for your interest in the site.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

You know, I get the whole "OMG data is expensive" thing. I do, really. But there are ways around it.

Am I the only one who is more upset about the "1100$ or 200$/month whichever is more" cancellation fee? What I want to move out of the country in those three years? Seriously.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

PosterBoy said:


> You know, I get the whole "OMG data is expensive" thing. I do, really. But there are ways around it.
> 
> Am I the only one who is more upset about the "1100$ or 200$/month whichever is more" cancellation fee? What I want to move out of the country in those three years? Seriously.


I assume you mean $110 or $200/month. If not, the $1100 was a typo on the Rogers site and has been corrected to $110


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

uPhone said:


> I assume you mean $110 or $200/month. If not, the $1100 was a typo on the Rogers site and has been corrected to $110


When I read it the other day, it was 1100$ or 220$/month.

I just double checked it, now it's 100$ or 20$/month (up to 400$).

Well that just leaves the data thing. Which I am pretty OK with since I am more interested in the Phone/iPod/PDA features.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

PosterBoy said:


> When I read it the other day, it was 1100$ or 220$/month.
> 
> I just double checked it, now it's 100$ or 20$/month (up to 400$).
> 
> Well that just leaves the data thing. Which I am pretty OK with since I am more interested in the Phone/iPod/PDA features.


You know this information adjustment just reinforces that Rogers is talking out of its arse.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Hey, Ted; It's the data plan, stupid!*

Friend was over today. 
He uses Linux, but he knows the value of Apple (he always uses my iBook when he visits, not his Linux laptop.  ) .
So he was gushing about the great iPhone but couldn't rationalise paying Rogers' rates. 

I told him about Bell's Instinct, and the Bell rates, and his eyes lit up and he said he'd definitely consider Bell's offering. 

This friend is _very _tech savvy and knows the superiority of Apple products, and there's no doubt in his mind that the Instinct is a cheap rip-off. 
But he cannot pay what Rogers is asking, in order to have the iPhone.

I think, in the long run (or maybe even short-term!) what Bell has done with their crappy iPhone-wannabe plus decent plan, is provide a competitive stick to Rogers, and will help Canadians who want an iPhone at reasonable rates.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

PosterBoy said:


> When I read it the other day, it was 1100$ or 220$/month.
> 
> I just double checked it, now it's 100$ or 20$/month (up to 400$).
> 
> Well that just leaves the data thing. Which I am pretty OK with since I am more interested in the Phone/iPod/PDA features.


Yeah there cancellation fee is $400, or $20 a month. Min of $100. They made a typo. Just like there was multiple typos in fido's updates page with iPhone plans. It said to call Rogers if to see if you are eligible, unlimited calling between 8am and 7pm, etc.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

SoyMac said:


> I told him about Bell's Instinct, and the Bell rates, and his eyes lit up and he said he'd definitely consider Bell's offering.


I hear ya SoyMac, and now have started to think this way also. I'm seriously considering the Instinct if a better iPhone deal does not work out.

I will not be the one paying the tab for Ted's recent 75th Birthday bash at the SkyDome.. ohh I meant "Rogers Centre". 

I would rather use the money and go on a vacation than continue to get bled dry by Rotters for the next 36 months.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

zlinger said:


> I would rather use the money and go on a vacation than continue to get bled dry by Rotters for the next 36 months.


Well, colour me pessimistic, but in this country it seems that you're gonna get bled dry by someone, so in my mind it might as well be someone who has a phone I actually want.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh Canada! Our home and gouging land!


----------



## dani190 (Feb 20, 2008)

5andman said:


> Don't buy an iPhone July 11th.
> 
> *Wait.*
> 
> ...


what is with you? you dont get it do you? WE HEAR YOU stop making posts/threads/ spamming you message. WE GET IT, WE DON'T CARE.

sorry if anyone got offended but this had to be said if it wasn't already


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

I _MAY_ get the iPhone on July 11, *2009*. But there *will* be thousands sold on July 11. There are plenty who can afford it. And even some who can't truly afford it, will be buying one anyway.

Sorry. This entire thread (maybe entire topic?) is just another wasted posting.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

didn't they say that Canada has more wealthier people than the US? wonder why..we are gouged up the ying yang..


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

PosterBoy said:


> Well, colour me pessimistic, but in this country it seems that you're gonna get bled dry by someone, so in my mind it might as well be someone who has a phone I actually want.


No, I colour you their primary target.


Once they get you "eager beavers", then they will loosen-up, and try for a larger audience.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

imactheknife said:


> didn't they say that Canada has more wealthier people than the US? wonder why..we are gouged up the ying yang..


One of my neighbours is billionaire John Irving, of Irving Oil (although it's his vacation house I guess, he's never here)


----------



## TimWright (Apr 3, 2008)

Too bad people don't get this upset over the price of gas. We have the 2nd highest reserves in the world and the US is getting it for next to nothing. In virtually all other countries oil has been nationalised. In Mexico when the world price goes up they take the extra profit and bring down the price of domestic use. We are getting reemed far more by the oil companies and the government than by Rogers. Both need to be taken down a peg.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

TimWright said:


> Too bad people don't get this upset over the price of gas. We have the 2nd highest reserves in the world and the US is getting it for next to nothing. In virtually all other countries oil has been nationalised. In Mexico when the world price goes up they take the extra profit and bring down the price of domestic use. We are getting reemed far more by the oil companies and the government than by Rogers. Both need to be taken down a peg.


LOL I hope they don't get upset about oil prices. My Province is cashing out and its affected Edmonton in a positive way. We have started so much new construction and there are so many new jobs. Well Edmonton always had jobs. But yeah we'd prefer it to be $140/barrel than $40/barrel to be honest.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Alberta, the land of environmental destruction -- open pit oil sands and toxic ponds the size of Florida.. disgusting. 

Dinosaur oil is on its way out. Lets bring on solar, wind, nuclear... and bacteria that produces renewable petroleum.

Scientists find bugs that eat waste and excrete petrol - Times Online


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

zlinger said:


> Alberta, the land of environmental destruction -- open pit oil sands and toxic ponds the size of Florida.. disgusting.
> 
> Dinosaur oil is on its way out. Lets bring on solar, wind, nuclear... and bacteria that produces renewable petroleum.
> 
> Scientists find bugs that eat waste and excrete petrol - Times Online



Ahhh .... 
..shades of a Volks BUG eh?


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Someone should picket the Fido and Rogers store at Eaton Center in protest. That would be funny, and would wake up a few people that have no clue what they're getting themselves into.


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

not everybody..

I know what's going on, but still going to get one on lunch day.
in 14 days from july 11, I will decide what to do..depends how rogers moves..

I mean I can return it if they don't lower the price on plan.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

TimWright said:


> Too bad people don't get this upset over the price of gas


I'd like to complain about the gas price. *It's too low!!! *(compared to the world average pump price).


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

sorry im buying one...


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

ct77 said:


> Could you state the source of your measurements -- that is, what software you used to take the measurements?


I'm using YSlow for Firefox which reports (among other things) the size of the webpage with and without primed caches.

After doing a bit of research (which involved looking at the data transmitted from server to browser with a cleared cache using tcpdump) I found that Safari's Web Inspector gets page sizes wrong; it grossly exaggerates size of web pages in several instances (YSlow also exaggerates the size of web pages, too, but not to the same degree). 

Take the Toronto Star web page as an example; Web Inspector claims its 1.76MB, YSlow claims it's 1.1MB, and my experiments suggest its 1.0MB.


----------



## Vicegrip (Jul 6, 2008)

*I won't be there*

There is no way I'm going to participate in Rogers ruining the iPhone for Canada.

Count me out Rogers... and, Rogers, you have no idea how crazy it is that I'm not going to be an early adopter on this one.

Let's join the rest of the world Rogers and evolve Canadian cellular beyond SMS/text email usage.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

TheBat said:


> I'd like to complain about the gas price. *It's too low!!! *(compared to the world average pump price).


seriously! people want our government to take action on climate change but they also want cheap gas... go figure...

at least complaining about wireless data rates makes sense.


----------



## Vicegrip (Jul 6, 2008)

*Warning, you may not be able to return the iPhone*



joemulder said:


> not everybody..
> 
> I know what's going on, but still going to get one on lunch day.
> in 14 days from july 11, I will decide what to do..depends how rogers moves..
> ...


Careful there, you might run into a hiccup.

Rogers' return policy has caveats (or at least used to in the fine print). I ran into this after buying a Treo a few years ago. Specifically, the policy eliminates any return after a very limited data consumption (something like 200 kilobytes). If this policy is still in effect, you will blow this limit in one web page because the browser loads everything.

You might be able to browbeat them into a return... but meh...


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

Vicegrip said:


> Careful there, you might run into a hiccup.
> 
> Rogers' return policy has caveats (or at least used to in the fine print). I ran into this after buying a Treo a few years ago. Specifically, the policy eliminates any return after a very limited data consumption (something like 200 kilobytes). If this policy is still in effect, you will blow this limit in one web page because the browser loads everything.
> 
> You might be able to browbeat them into a return... but meh...


I will take out the sim card before I turn it on and put in my paygo card.
if it doesnt work, I will not call anyone. I know in order to return it, I cannot call anyone more than 15mins.

also, I will not sign the data package..so I am safe..plus, I will use my wifi for the first week or so..(I will turn off 3g and EDGE)

thanks for the info, tho.

if I still cannot return it, I will just keep it and pay for the ECF after a month.


----------



## Vicegrip (Jul 6, 2008)

joemulder said:


> I will take out the sim card before I turn it on and put in my paygo card.
> if it doesnt work, I will not call anyone. I know in order to return it, I cannot call anyone more than 15mins.
> 
> also, I will not sign the data package..so I am safe..plus, I will use my wifi for the first week or so..(I will turn off 3g and EDGE)
> ...


Seems like a lot of effort just to get around dumb policies/pricing from a company that doesn't deserve the iPhone given its attitude.

Good luck.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

That's what I was thinking. If you have to figure out that many workarounds for a brand new product, perhaps it isn't ready for public consumption yet. At least not with _this_ carrier.


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

Vicegrip said:


> Seems like a lot of effort just to get around dumb policies/pricing from a company that doesn't deserve the iPhone given its attitude.
> 
> Good luck.


well, I do not like rogers plans like most of us here.
but they are just trying to make the company to make more money,

just like aapl,

and some of us..

so,,we need to figure out a way to transfer the cost and makes it into profit.
either by our own, or together..


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> That's what I was thinking. If you have to figure out that many workarounds for a brand new product, perhaps it isn't ready for public consumption yet. At least not with _this_ carrier.


yeah,,totally agree.

but they (aapl ,but mostly rogers) think they can f k us..

in a way, playing with it and then return it back ,is me saying , f k u back.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, as Jerry Seinfeld would say, good luck with all _that_ then.


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Well, as Jerry Seinfeld would say, good luck with all _that_ then.


thanks.

but anger aside, I will ---60% of the chance-- keep it as I have wifi at work

will get the data package once it becomes reasonable.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Good plan. Can you use WiFi at home if you have, say, an Apple Extreme 802.11n wireless router?


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Good plan. Can you use WiFi at home if you have, say, an Apple Extreme 802.11n wireless router?


yeah.. I guess so..
wait...haha, are you kidding me?lol


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

No, serious, actually. I was thinking the same thing, iPhone without data plan, just use WiFi for now. But then I thought, wouldn't it be better to just get a better data plan altogether? For everyone? This is one of the few times where the customer may actually have some control over the market, _but only if we act collectively_. 

I'm willing to wait and see what happens.


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> No, serious, actually. I was thinking the same thing, iPhone without data plan, just use WiFi for now. But then I thought, wouldn't it be better to just get a better data plan altogether? For everyone? This is one of the few times where the customer may actually have some control over the market, _but only if we act collectively_.
> 
> I'm willing to wait and see what happens.


okay, either Both Apple and Rogers are playing mind games with us..
(changing from very expensive plans to $30/Unlimited data, therefore, everybody is going to get one..without asking if they really need such a thing or not..and the 3years term s hi t.)
or they are not going to change the current plans to the extend that things we really want can happen.. period.

so,, I will not wait ,at least, I can use it as a remote control for my itunes for a week or so..


and it will work for your home wifi..
works for my iphone and ipod touch.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Just found that on the Apple Extreme page too. In fact, it's promoted as a WiFi router for your home or business. You can connect up to 50 users, apparently. Kind of like having an extra computer in the house, I suppose.


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

rogers are targeting people who don't care about the fees..
if there are people who are paying for the rim "lobster" ..
some will pay for the iphone plan ,too. plus, latter is better both plan and device wise..


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Flint123 said:


> I'm buying one July 11!!


Rogers plant


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

jeepguy said:


> Rogers plant


You mean Robert Plant, eh?


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

*I've lived without the iPhone and can continue to do so...*

...until the plan prices become somewhat reasonable. 

(Here's my definition of reasonable

$100 per month, taxes included:
- Voice plan as outlined in the $60 plan. 
- Unlimited SMS
- All fees.
- Unlimited data (or at the very least, 5 gigs)
- Visual voicemail
- Caller ID.

I don't care about the contract length. 

As I've said before, Rogers as a private sector firm, is free to set any price it wants. I'm just as free not to buy from them if I don't like the price. It's a freedom I plan to exercise on Friday. 

Also, petitions are pointless. If consumers reject the pricing by not buying an iPhone, then prices will change. But if they do, well, the prices won't. 

D.


----------



## Flint123 (Nov 23, 2007)

Commodus said:


> Electronista (and by extension, MacNN)
> 
> Please bookmark it and refresh frequently. :heybaby:
> 
> For me, it's a toss between the iPhone 3G and BlackBerry Thunder (when it ships) as ideal phones... for now. Though I'll bet you that in two years I'll be upgrading again when a 64GB iPhone 4G rolls around and virtually everything on the device is done over-the-air.


DUDE the BlackBerry Thunder looks so sweet!!!! I would totally get it, if I was not already going to get an iPhone.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

T-MINUS FIVE DAYS (before Rogers sells out of iPhone, and laughs at all the complainers).


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

Maybe are voices are being heard ...

AppleInsider | Apple allegedly sanctioning Rogers for iPhone rates

Apple allegedly sanctioning Rogers for iPhone rates

By Aidan Malley

Published: 05:55 PM EST 
After raising the ire of its customers with what are believed to be overly expensive iPhone 3G plans, Canadian provider Rogers Wireless is allegedly being punished by Apple with fewer shipments.



Blogger Daniel Smith claims multiple sources, including a senior Rogers representative, claim that Apple has diverted a significant amount of its initial iPhone 3G Canadian deliveries to Europe in retribution for the carrier's steep rate plans, which at similar prices offer a third fewer minutes and limited data compared to AT&T.

Stores may be getting just 10 to 20 iPhones each and are being told to "exercise caution" not to promise ample stock on launch day, according to the rumors.

At the same time, Rogers is also claimed to be promptly firing the part-time staff that had been hired to handle an expected deluge of customers at some stores.

With the story breaking on the weekend, neither Apple nor Rogers officials have commented on the allegations. However, the provider in recent days has faced a steadily mounting backlash against its planned rates with approximately 42,000 would-be iPhone buyers signing a highly-publicized petition for lower rates that they plan to deliver to Rogers in person.

Rogers itself has already made an about-face regarding some of its plans. A statement issued to the press clarified that customers will now be able to pick and choose from separate voice and data plans as well as to order extras such as caller ID a la carte rather than as part of mandatory $15 and $20 value packs.

A separate statement from Rogers has also alluded to "tweaking" data plan sizes, although it stops short of offering the unlimited data demanded by some of the company's critics.

While readers should take caution in accepting the rumor at face value, at least one other carrier has been forced to loosen its Internet access restrictions after facing similar criticism: TeliaSonera has been pushed into extending its Swedish iPhone plans with an unlimited data option after previously giving even its highest-end iPhone plan just 1GB of data per month.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

5andman said:


> Maybe are voices are being heard ...
> 
> AppleInsider | Apple allegedly sanctioning Rogers for iPhone rates
> 
> ...



somehow, i foresee the gents and ladies at RIM laughing with joy at this one.

time will tell what i do, but until then, i'm enjoying the theatrics. i wonder how long guytoronto snaps reading x amount of iphone related threads or if rogers will have a slow sales start or if they'll change their plans.

this shows one thing for sure - look at the power of the internet - online petitions, user forums, media releases. just nuts really. mass exposure.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

Speaking of nuts, I'm not sure if it will happen but if there really are angry nerds picketing Rogers and Fido stores that moment in history will surely mar Canada with the title of 'Angriest Nerds on Earth'.
The amusement I will bask in when a geek tries to convince me that I'm being scammed on Friday while I'm in line to buy an iPhone is going to be immeasurable. It will remind me closely to when I purchased the very last Wii the day it was launched. There were nerds actually yelling at me as I left the store in downtown Toronto. Sooo took a cab home that day.

Here's a question for the people who are adamantly NOT buying an iPhone on Friday (or the coming future):

After it launches, what will you do next?


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

hugerobots! said:


> Speaking of nuts,
> 
> Here's a question for the people who are adamantly NOT buying an iPhone on Friday (or the coming future):
> 
> After it launches, what will you do next?



yeah,,,reading news about cool appstore apps?

so, I am getting one..with less expensive voice plan at least for now.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

hugerobots! said:


> Speaking of nuts, I'm not sure if it will happen but if there really are angry nerds picketing Rogers and Fido stores that moment in history will surely mar Canada with the title of 'Angriest Nerds on Earth'.
> The amusement I will bask in when a geek tries to convince me that I'm being scammed on Friday while I'm in line to buy an iPhone is going to be immeasurable. It will remind me closely to when I purchased the very last Wii the day it was launched. There were nerds actually yelling at me as I left the store in downtown Toronto. Sooo took a cab home that day.
> 
> Here's a question for the people who are adamantly NOT buying an iPhone on Friday (or the coming future):
> ...


Just wait and see. I really want one, but not at that price.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

hugerobots! said:


> Speaking of nuts, I'm not sure if it will happen but if there really are angry nerds picketing Rogers and Fido stores that moment in history will surely mar Canada with the title of 'Angriest Nerds on Earth'.
> The amusement I will bask in when a geek tries to convince me that I'm being scammed on Friday while I'm in line to buy an iPhone is going to be immeasurable. It will remind me closely to when I purchased the very last Wii the day it was launched. There were nerds actually yelling at me as I left the store in downtown Toronto. Sooo took a cab home that day.
> 
> Here's a question for the people who are adamantly NOT buying an iPhone on Friday (or the coming future):
> ...


Just wait and see. I really want one, but not at that price.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

hugerobots! said:


> Speaking of nuts, I'm not sure if it will happen but if there really are angry nerds picketing Rogers and Fido stores that moment in history will surely mar Canada with the title of 'Angriest Nerds on Earth'.
> The amusement I will bask in when a geek tries to convince me that I'm being scammed on Friday while I'm in line to buy an iPhone is going to be immeasurable. It will remind me closely to when I purchased the very last Wii the day it was launched. There were nerds actually yelling at me as I left the store in downtown Toronto. Sooo took a cab home that day.
> 
> Here's a question for the people who are adamantly NOT buying an iPhone on Friday (or the coming future):
> ...



Use my 1.0 iPhone until rates are more reasonable or until we get foreign competitive service providers.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

*My open email to Rogers*

** As sent to their online contact form after speaking with one of the rudest Rogers phone reps I have ever dealt with. When pressed to ensure that my comments at least made it to a Supervisor or something, the Rogers rep said: "They don't listen to us anyways." Oh gee...this makes me wanna give you my money even more (hence my call to Bell right afterwards). 

And so, the email: 

This message is to express my frustration with Rogers' customer service this afternoon, relating to my call about your proposed iPhone rates. 

I called and politely informed your agent that I am extremely disappointed with the rates. Before I could even finish my sentance, your agent was cutting me off and trying to defend them. 

Your phone agent misled me with information about the iPhone that I know to be inaccurate (saying it's made by AT&T, that the prices are the same, etc). 
While the per-unit iPhone cost is the same, Rogers' proposed rates are not - they're also more than several other international Apple iPhone partners. 

I have been a Rogers cable and Internet subscriber for a number of years, and was looking forward to the iPhone coming to Canada. However, your proposed rates have made me reconsider my decision. 

At your current rates, I might as well buy an iPod Touch and spare myself the added expense and hassle of a three year contract, while enjoying the WiFi features I wanted most anyways. 

After years of watching Rogers use Apple computers in TV, print and Internet advertising (but not supporting the Mac platform on customer care calls) to attract customers, I am furious that your company is now getting greedy with voice and data rates to turn a huge profit with Apple's iPhone. 

As I mentioned to your disinterested agent, you should know that I am reconsidering my continued business with Rogers as a direct result of your iPhone rates. 

I trust Rogers will listen to my feedback (and those of at least 46,000 others at RuinediPhone.com) and realize that unless iPhone voice and data rates are adjusted, you stand to lose a heck of a lot more than potential iPhone customers; a bare minimum of at least $3600, over three years, in my cable and Internet service, as I see it. 

Kind regards,
Shawn Dearn
Ottawa

Cc. ehMac.ca

-------

I'm not expecting them to respond, change rates or anything...but at least it felt good to get it off my chest. Next, I'll vote with my wallet and my feet and head over to the other evil corp. lol ...at least it would save me a whole lot of cash.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

VertiGoGo said:


> When pressed to ensure that my comments at least made it to a Supervisor or something, the Rogers rep said: "They don't listen to us anyways." Oh gee...this makes me wanna give you my money even more (hence my call to Bell right afterwards).


This is the reality at any business. The front-line people are NEVER listened to by upper-management. It always takes a customer's complaint to resolve the issue.



> This message is to express my frustration with Rogers' customer service this afternoon, relating to my call about your proposed iPhone rates.


This opening paragraph probably sent your email to the trash bin immediately. Roger's has heard so many people complain, they are just tuning out the noise now.



> I called and politely informed your agent that I am extremely disappointed with the rates. Before I could even finish my sentance, your agent was cutting me off and trying to defend them.


Defend, or explain them?



> Your phone agent misled me with information about the iPhone that I know to be inaccurate (saying it's made by AT&T, that the prices are the same, etc).
> While the per-unit iPhone cost is the same, Rogers' proposed rates are not - they're also more than several other international Apple iPhone partners.


You were dealing with a tier-1 support agent. These are high-school kids. They aren't going to be the best sources of information.



> I have been a Rogers cable and Internet subscriber for a number of years, and was looking forward to the iPhone coming to Canada. However, your proposed rates have made me reconsider my decision.


They won't do anything until you actually act on your threat.



> At your current rates, I might as well buy an iPod Touch and spare myself the added expense and hassle of a three year contract, while enjoying the WiFi features I wanted most anyways.


Ok. Everybody has been saying this for weeks.



> After years of watching Rogers use Apple computers in TV, print and Internet advertising (but not supporting the Mac platform on customer care calls) to attract customers, I am furious that your company is now getting greedy with voice and data rates to turn a huge profit with Apple's iPhone.


Just getting greedy? You can't be a real Rogers customer then. Any real Rogers customer knows they've been greedy forever. 



> As I mentioned to your disinterested agent, you should know that I am reconsidering my continued business with Rogers as a direct result of your iPhone rates.


Empty threats until you act on them.



> I trust Rogers will listen to my feedback (and those of at least 46,000 others at RuinediPhone.com)


Not likely.



> and realize that unless iPhone voice and data rates are adjusted, you stand to lose a heck of a lot more than potential iPhone customers; a bare minimum of at least $3600, over three years, in my cable and Internet service, as I see it.


Good ol' empty threats. When you are ready to pull the trigger, just do it. Don't waffle.



> I'm not expecting them to respond, change rates or anything...but at least it felt good to get it off my chest. Next, I'll vote with my wallet and my feet and head over to the other evil corp. lol ...at least it would save me a whole lot of cash.


Actually it will cost you a lot more, as you'll have to readjust your life around a new carrier. Best way to save money? Don't waste it on toys (like the iPhone).


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

Here are a few pointers when either calling or emailing any customer support center (I worked at one when I was younger).

Make your email short and to the point. Leave all of your contact information including any account numbers you may have with said company.

Ensure that when you're calling them, you get the rep's name. Write this down as well as the time of day you're calling.

When requesting (remember to be polite) to speak to a supervisor, ensure you get their name as well. This makes sure that your follow up email will forego any normal CSR from pretending to be a supervisor (ie. handing the phone to their neighbor). You can bet your ass that they are sick of getting calls about the iPhone so asking for a supervisor in regards to a product NO ONE has any experience with will just waste their time in the end.

Most importantly, don't be wordy, be polite and never speak like you're the best customer the world over. No one is, you're not a beautiful snowflake and they probably don't care either. The only way to be effective when talking with customer service, is to make them feel just as welcome as they're supposed to make you feel. Any shade of irate-ness, will get your several steps back rather than forward.

Customer Service Representatives the world over probably do not like their job. If they do, (pardon any offense meant) they are happy to be a ditch digger. And believe me, the world needs ditch diggers. If ever you have a helpful CSR, say thank you and be thankful. This will always make that experience better for you.

And remember, whenever you call, there is a pretty good chance that there is some kind of note attached to your account about why you called. It's all logged. Therefore if you're not nice to them, the next person to bring up your account will see that you were difficult to please.

my 2 cents. carry on.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks hugerobots!

I always suspected that everything gets logged. I think some companies ask that the CSR write up a small report on the customer's call after they're done. 

Im going to call Rogers soon and ask about this eligibility crap.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

hugerobots! said:


> Here's a question for the people who are adamantly NOT buying an iPhone on Friday (or the coming future):
> 
> After it launches, what will you do next?


Hmm.. I'll more than likely keep using the iPhone I have now, as for other people.. it seems their lives were going swimmingly without an iPhone before the 11th, I'm sure their lives will just go on just fine without an iPhone after. 

The question I have for the people that are getting it on friday is why do you absolutely HAVE to get it on launch day? Is it going to be impossible to get after the 11th? Is this the only shipment Canada will ever get?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Garry said:


> Hmm.. I'll more than likely keep using the iPhone I have now, as for other people.. it seems their lives were going swimmingly without an iPhone before the 11th, I'm sure their lives will just go on just fine without an iPhone after.
> 
> The question I have for the people that are getting it on friday is why do you absolutely HAVE to get it on launch day? Is it going to be impossible to get after the 11th? Is this the only shipment Canada will ever get?


Because we're excited for it and we want it. Duh


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

hugerobots! said:


> And remember, whenever you call, there is a pretty good chance that there is some kind of note attached to your account about why you called. It's all logged. Therefore if you're not nice to them, the next person to bring up your account will see that you were difficult to please.


If only Bell Canada logged anything. Then maybe my billing issues wouldn't still be unresolved after 7 months of absolute hell. 

I'm still waiting for the supervisor to "call me by 3pm at the latest." That was July 1st.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

Garry said:


> The question I have for the people that are getting it on friday is why do you absolutely HAVE to get it on launch day? Is it going to be impossible to get after the 11th? Is this the only shipment Canada will ever get?


I actually need a new phone ASAP. My current one is the LG TG800 and it is by far the worst cell phone I have ever used (using cells since the brick-killing-machine-motorolla days). It's infuriating to use. Also, when I did have a 1.0 iPhone (comboard was broken from bad HW unlock), it was invigorating to not have to carry a phone, ipod and my laptop to client meetings in order to take notes, present dailies, review excel/numbers sheets, pdfs, etc... So there is no other option for me. Not having one is actually costing me money, clients and mental anguish (hah).

Fido Chocolate for sale! Cheap! $20! Free headaches!


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

hugerobots! said:


> Speaking of nuts, I'm not sure if it will happen but if there really are angry nerds picketing Rogers and Fido stores that moment in history will surely mar Canada with the title of 'Angriest Nerds on Earth'.
> The amusement I will bask in when a geek tries to convince me that I'm being scammed on Friday while I'm in line to buy an iPhone is going to be immeasurable. It will remind me closely to when I purchased the very last Wii the day it was launched. There were nerds actually yelling at me as I left the store in downtown Toronto. Sooo took a cab home that day.
> 
> Here's a question for the people who are adamantly NOT buying an iPhone on Friday (or the coming future):
> ...


Life will go on bro. If half the country plans on rocking an iPhone, I'll just stick with my Centro. I'm not one for following the crowd, I enjoy being set apart. I make more than enough loot to get the iPhone and pay for the primo plan, but why would I want to?

The plan I got includes evening and weekends from 6 PM, 2500 text messages, the value pack for CD and voicemail and all that other good shyte and it's only $35 plus taxes.

With fuel prices going up and the high Canadian dollar, EVERYTHING in our lives is gonna be affected. Now is the time to be conscious of that disposable income you may or may not have...most people don't even got one now.

Besides, rocking the iPhone ain't gonna make me a cool guy or part of the hip crowd or any other terms for the masses for which I got to use finger quotations. I got a feeling a lot of people wanna get it for the purposes of showing off to others, I KNOW that no one here is gonna rock one to show it off.

Cause IMHO, with Rogers' iPhone plans they way they are, the only thing that one could use the iPhone to show off is how much of a blithering idiot they are.


----------



## MacinDoc (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm in for a July 11 boycott. Might be moving my Rogers Home Phone and 3 wireless accounts to Bell, too, when the Instinct becomes available later this summer.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> T-MINUS FIVE DAYS (before Rogers sells out of iPhone, and laughs at all the complainers).


Well, they'll certainly sell out of them if they don't get very many to begin with. Success!! We sold out of all 12 iPhones we have!!


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

GuyToronto, et al...I wasn't looking for a critique of my email to Rogers. I was simply letting folks know of my latest experience dealing with them. 

I wasn't speaking with a high school student, I was speaking with an adult who was trying to blow smoke out her ass. I was polite - rainbows and butterflies polite - and she defensively interrupted me and then tried to sell me a load of hooey about stuff she knew nothing about. 

And puh-lease...enough of the "make good on your threat" stuff. :baby: I was on the phone getting quotes for Bell bundles immediately after my call with Rogers. 

Frankly, I think the thing to do now is wait to see if Rogers backs down to consumer pressure. If they stubbornly push forward with their crappy rates, my decision to drop them is easy. If they realize they're making an error, then I would have some things to consider. 

But in any event...if everyone just sits back and says nothing can be done by trying to get people to act, nothing ever will be. So, sign the RuinedIphone.com | Screwing Canadian iPhone customers since 2008 petition, send the link to every Canadian you know...cripes, it can't hurt, can it? It's already being picked up by mainstream media and it's picked up thousands more names today alone. 

iPhone rates aside for a moment...this is a critical moment for consumers and the future of wireless. This is our opportunity to tell the telcos to go f**k themselves with the current billing schemes and overall high prices. Make some noise now people or you will have lost your chance - it's not everyday a revolutionary new gizmo that (just about) everyone wants hits the market and has a chance to influence future wireless pricing. 

My 2 cents. Read 'em, respond to 'em....but for goodness sakes....discuss, don't dissect.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

VertiGoGo said:


> GuyToronto, et al...I wasn't looking for a critique of my email to Rogers. I was simply letting folks know of my latest experience dealing with them.


So, you wanted to tell us your story, and not get feedback? Good ol' one sided conversations! Always great in an online forum that thrives on discussion.



> I wasn't speaking with a high school student, I was speaking with an adult who was trying to blow smoke out her ass.


I'd pay to see that talent (and you have now way of telling the qualifications of the person you were talking to. It could have been a 34 yo women working towards her GED).



> I was polite - rainbows and butterflies polite - and she defensively interrupted me and then tried to sell me a load of hooey about ...


Sorry, what were you saying?



> And puh-lease...enough of the "make good on your threat" stuff. :baby: I was on the phone getting quotes for Bell bundles immediately after my call with Rogers.


You can do that online too. Just helping.



> Frankly, I think the thing to do now is wait to see if Rogers backs down to consumer pressure. If they stubbornly push forward with their crappy rates, my decision to drop them is easy. If they realize they're making an error, then I would have some things to consider.


Wait and see is the best advice regarding the iPhone. Everyone is speculating beyond belief. July 11 is only a few days away!



> But in any event...if everyone just sits back and says nothing can be done by trying to get people to act, nothing ever will be. So, sign the RuinedIphone.com | Screwing Canadian iPhone customers since 2008 petition, send the link to every Canadian you know...cripes, it can't hurt, can it? It's already being picked up by mainstream media and it's picked up thousands more names today alone.


It's been picked up by the media because the media loves bad news stories.

i


> Phone rates aside for a moment...this is a critical moment for consumers and the future of wireless. This is our opportunity to tell the telcos to go f**k themselves with the current billing schemes and overall high prices. Make some noise now people or you will have lost your chance - it's not everyday a revolutionary new gizmo that (just about) everyone wants hits the market and has a chance to influence future wireless pricing.


You have one hand wanting the latest and greatest technology, while your other hand doesn't want to pay to be on the cutting edge of technology. History has taught us that if you WAIT, things always get better and cheaper (technology wise anyway).



> My 2 cents. Read 'em, respond to 'em....but for goodness sakes....discuss, don't dissect.


Discuss, but don't dissect? Puh-lease.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I loooooooooooooooooooooove this iPhone drama. SO. MUCH. DRAMA. There is so much drama on this forum right now, it's like a drama forum.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> So, you wanted to tell us your story, and not get feedback? Good ol' one sided conversations! Always great in an online forum that thrives on discussion.


Guy:



guytoronto said:


> I'd pay to see that talent (and you have now way of telling the qualifications of the person you were talking to. It could have been a 34 yo women working towards her GED).


You



guytoronto said:


> Sorry, what were you saying?


wouldn't



guytoronto said:


> You can do that online too. Just helping.


happen



guytoronto said:


> Wait and see is the best advice regarding the iPhone. Everyone is speculating beyond belief. July 11 is only a few days away!


to



guytoronto said:


> It's been picked up by the media because the media loves bad news stories.


have



guytoronto said:


> You have one hand wanting the latest and greatest technology, while your other hand doesn't want to pay to be on the cutting edge of technology. History has taught us that if you WAIT, things always get better and cheaper (technology wise anyway).


a job



guytoronto said:


> Discuss, but don't dissect? Puh-lease.


as a copy editor, would you?


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

A writer on Inormationweek.com posted what his data usage was for last month on his iPhone 2G.



> Just as a point of comparison, I've sent 400 MB of data from my iPhone this month, and received 1.7 GB. Combined, that surpasses Rogers' highest data plan.


you can read the full article here


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Drizzx said:


> A writer on Inormationweek.com posted what his data usage was for last month on his iPhone 2G.
> 
> 
> 
> you can read the full article here


What's a iPhone 2G? I have never heard of the 2G network....


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

On top of everything, the Blue Jays suck.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

2G is a legitimate term for the network preceeding 3G just as 1G is a legitimate term for the network preceeding 2G. If youre interested in the other "G"'s, 3.5G and 4G are also legitimate terms to use.


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

adagio said:


> This is directed at Roger's apologists.
> 
> IF, as you claim, data usage won't be that high.... why not offer unlimited data and soak in the good PR?
> 
> ...


Damn man!!!!!!! That is great! I NEVER thought of it that way! Your right. IF data use for MOST people will be 400mb or LESS, then unlimited data, at say $5-10 more than 400mb will REAP HUGE PROFITS for Rogers!!!!!!!!!! In particular if that is the ONLY data plan they offer, (unlimited that is). :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

darrenlovesmac said:


> Damn man!!!!!!! That is great! I NEVER thought of it that way! Your right. IF data use for MOST people will be 400mb or LESS, then unlimited data, at say $5-10 more than 400mb will REAP HUGE PROFITS for Rogers!!!!!!!!!! In particular if that is the ONLY data plan they offer, (unlimited that is). :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


I'm very surprised no one else is questioning Rogers data use claims. I have American friends with a "legitimate" iPhone and they claim their usage is easily double or triple Rogers estimates.

How did Rogers come up with these low data plans? I suspect much of it was based on average usage with hacked iPhones here. These are the very same folks who would be watching data use carefully on their anemic, expensive data plans. The same will happen with this 3G iPhone. Everyone will be monitoring their data usage. 

How much do you want to bet in a month or so time Rogers will say "See, you didn't need unlimited data after all."


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

$30 for 6Gigs.... that's better, thanks for listening Rogers!


----------



## iphonelover (Jun 25, 2008)

Elric said:


> $30 for 6Gigs.... that's better, thanks for listening Rogers!


YA...I just heard the news...thats ausome now...I sure will be getting one now...I was the first to ask people to create a petition for rogers for the 3 yr contract 2 days before the data rate announcement and i got lots of bad negative responses on this forum by rogers stock holders and other idiots.....but petitions do work! (not mine in this case). Now everybody gets to the benefits of all of that...


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd still wait until Mid-August and listen/read all the feedback before making any decision.


----------

